# Please tell me this is fake O_o



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

PooTrap - Environmental Friendly Dog Feces Collector-!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

"All you can do is run away - you may hurt your dog because you pull him while he is pooing" 

hahahahaha, the narration is the best part. "The dog poo won't bother you FOREVER".

Amazing. I'll take four, plus six tiny ones for the cats and ferrets.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

What the-

:suspicious:


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

OMG that's funny!!!!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

:wacko: For REAL...:lol:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

ABSOLUTELY AMAZING! What people will come up with to make a buck..LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> PooTrap - Environmental Friendly Dog Feces Collector-!


it's not fake. 

all i can say is OMG. 

and i've seen one in action with a lady who lives in my complex.

she is in her thousands, this lady.....but still.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, Re has seen one. Poor dog that has to wear that thing.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

catahoulamom said:


> "All you can do is run away - you may hurt your dog because you pull him while he is pooing"
> 
> hahahahaha, the narration is the best part. "The dog poo won't bother you FOREVER".
> 
> Amazing. I'll take four, plus six tiny ones for the cats and ferrets.


HAHAHAH!!! that was my favorite part too!!! all you can do is run away!!! OMG im laughing sooo hard right now!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

by the way, i've never seen one for sale.

this looked like a shower cap or some kind of baggie somehow attached to a contraption made up of a harness and a leash.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

WHAT?!
This looks like a very embarrassing product. Do people actually leave the poo filled bag hanging off their dog?!
If you don't pick up your dog's poo, your shouldn't be owning your dog. I think this product would most benefit people who have been injured or have a difficult time bending or crouching down to pick up the poo.


----------



## Karin.L (Apr 6, 2012)

Could be convenient if your dog has the runs though


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I cant even imagine how uncomfortable that is to the dog. People would do anything to avoid extra labor, even if it takes 5 seconds to do it. They would rather let their dog run around with a bag of steamy poo attached to its butt and be humiliated in the process.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

im sorry im still laughing!ound:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

PunkyPug said:


> WHAT?!
> This looks like a very embarrassing product. Do people actually leave the poo filled bag hanging off their dog?!


I thought it would be something you remove right after they poo - but then the video showed a dog trotting along with a full poo bag hanging down.

I can't imagine they sell many of these things. Even if they worked, it's like putting a harness on the dog to put the poo bag on. 

And I bet most dogs could reach back there and pull the bag off.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

xellil said:


> I thought it would be something you remove right after they poo - but then the video showed a dog trotting along with a full poo bag hanging down.
> 
> I can't imagine they sell many of these things. Even if they worked, it's like putting a harness on the dog to put the poo bag on.
> 
> And I bet most dogs could reach back there and pull the bag off.


I thought so as well. But they just showed a dachshund trotting along with one hanging from his butt. To me their trying to show how well it stays intact with poo inside it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

PunkyPug said:


> I thought so as well. But they just showed a dachshund trotting along with one hanging from his butt. To me their trying to show how well it stays intact with poo inside it.


Look ma! Your dog can carry his own poo to the trash! You can just let it dangle there forever. Shoot, let him poo in it for a couple of days.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

heres a video of it in action
When do dogs need to wear "PooTrap" at all time during walks - PooTrap


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

My husband said we're gonna be getting into 'butt plug' territory here soon!

I had to show him that video and then I couldn't stop laughing at the comments on the rest of the thread! I needed a good thread on here to brighten up my week!!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

It does look like they are wearing colostomy bags. 

Imagine your dog being greeted by other dogs when they meet while wearing the poobag. Other dogs would think "WTF is wrong here?"

What if the poo slips down the side of the bag? Then you have a bigger mess to deal with. 

Conceptionally, I give it an A. Realistically I give it a D-


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Conceptionally, I give it an A. Realistically I give it a D-


you are so right - if it vaporized the poo as it comes out, it might be worth it.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i just adore the part where the little 4 year old girl is swinging the poop filled bag as if sheh ad begged to
"oh mummy please let me carry the bag of doody!"
ound:


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

im atleast happy they didnt zoom in while the dog was pooing xD


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

My first thought was, "Oh, that poor lab! Being videotaped while he has the runs!"

My second thought was... WTH???

I don't understand how hard it is to carry a bag or two in your pocket. I'll admit to having forgotten a few times on our hikes but we always carry extra bags the next day and out of guilt we end up picking up every pile of poop we see. Still not difficult.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm not a fan of poo picking, but I always do, especially if its in the city. I got one of these and they are great if you dont want to carry around a bag of poo. 
Port-A-Poo Dog Waste Carrier | Dog Waste Carrier For Dogs | Buy Dog Waste Carrier


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I totally need that! Just kidding!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I hate using bags, so when we walked in Indy I carried a giant pooper scooper. I figured I could also used it as a walking stick or a weapon.

Sadly, because Snorkels poos are always so hard they would usually bounce out and we would arrive home with an empty scooper.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

xellil said:


> I hate using bags, so when we walked in Indy I carried a giant pooper scooper. I figured I could also used it as a walking stick or a weapon.
> 
> Sadly, because Snorkels poos are always so hard they would usually bounce out and we would arrive home with an empty scooper.


I like how you are always ready with a weapon....tazer....pooper scooper turned staff.....I like the way you think. LOL


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I like how you are always ready with a weapon....tazer....pooper scooper turned staff.....I like the way you think. LOL


Yep, you'd think I'd been attacked from every side every time I step out the door! In truth, we've not ever been attacked by man or beast. But I've seen so many dogfights I am terrified of them.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> Yep, you'd think I'd been attacked from every side every time I step out the door! In truth, we've not ever been attacked by man or beast. But I've seen so many dogfights I am terrified of them.



you're a scary wench.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok, thats one of the funnest things I've seen, I needed a good laugh before bed....still laughing....


----------

